# Have yet to figure out why...the coloring on my pup



## LokiTheDog (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a 7 1/2 no GSD with some white markings on his chest and front two paws. He was the only one of the litter to carry the trait. I got to meet the parents as well- the sire was a classic saddleback while the bitch was a blanket back. Any ideas what causes the coloring? I'm so curious!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's quite a bit of white on a GSD! If you're sure both parents were purebred, maybe one (or both) of them carries the gene that produces panda shepherds? Obviously not as extreme as some of the panda coats, but that's the only thing I can think of that such large white patches could have come from.  Again, not quite sure, just throwing out a theory.


----------



## LokiTheDog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> That's quite a bit of white on a GSD! If you're sure both parents were purebred, maybe one (or both) of them carries the gene that produces panda shepherds? Obviously not as extreme as some of the panda coats, but that's the only thing I can think of that such large white patches could have come from.  Again, not quite sure, just throwing out a theory.


From what I could tell, the parents had no mix in them but I'm always questioning. However, my coworker has my dogs sister and she looks like a full blooded GSD with no white anywhere! It was only my pup, so I'm not sure where it came from. I'll try and get more information out of the guy I got him from. Thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

There are quite a few American bred show line dogs that had splashes of white on their forechest , even some very well known , popular , high placing champions , Heart Breaker of Boblyn , if I recall had a big white heart shape on his front (?).
I know Pinebeach's Chase of Lorien did - big one - SEL CH (US) Pinebeach's Chase of Lorien 

You have to watch for fading pigment with white or pink nails .

forum member with same question http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...294050-white-patch-german-shepherd-puppy.html

the Panda colouration was a spontaneous mutation .

Apparently the mutation was on a gene , already present which would/could have produced "panda" type colour , except that this version of the gene was a lethal gene. That means any fetus carrying the gene would have expired , and so early on , that there was no risk to the dam.


----------



## LokiTheDog (Jul 2, 2014)

carmspack said:


> There are quite a few American bred show line dogs that had splashes of white on their forechest , even some very well known , popular , high placing champions , Heart Breaker of Boblyn , if I recall had a big white heart shape on his front (?).
> I know Pinebeach's Chase of Lorien did - big one - SEL CH (US) Pinebeach's Chase of Lorien
> 
> You have to watch for fading pigment with white or pink nails .
> ...


Thanks for the response! I heard that they're considered faults but he has a few clear nails while the majority are black. I don't plan on showing him, just wondering if this is normal with the white patches?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's normal. 

He is not a panda.

He is pure. 

I have seen a lot larger white patches on the chest in high placing dogs as Carmen said. And a couple of white toes on a puppy is no big deal. They will usually turn silver as the puppy gets bitgger, not very noticeable, but the nails will be clear. Not a big deal.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not a big deal except it is a sign to watch for pigment and nails are called for to be black, dark, strong and arched. White nails tend to be shelly , split and flake , softer , prone to damage .


----------



## LokiTheDog (Jul 2, 2014)

selzer said:


> He's normal.
> 
> He is not a panda.
> 
> ...


Alright, thank you. It just got confusing when people (even my trainer who trains K-9s) are telling me he's a mix because of the white. I love his look though!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LokiTheDog said:


> Alright, thank you. It just got confusing when people (even my trainer who trains K-9s) are telling me he's a mix because of the white. I love his look though!


Its payback. People who train K-9s often have or train sables or bi-colors, or blacks, and people constantly inform them that their dogs aren't purebred because they don't come in those colors. 

jk. 

Just because people are familiar with the dogs, doesn't mean they are familiar with all the lines and differences. GSDs come in a LOT of flavors, solid colors, paterns, sable, black and tan/red/silver/cream, bi-colors, dilutes. Some have drop-ears, some have happy tails, some are barrel chested, and some are slab sided. They have all gages of bone. Their are small ones, medium, large, and over-sized. They have straight back, and angulation. They have stock coats, some being skin tight, some with plenty of hair, some long coats, with or without undercoats. Some have penciling on their toes, rings around their tails, and tar-heels. There are reverse masks and missing saddles. Some have light eyes. 

And the AKC gives you a big fat 000 for markings? Ah well, the AKC is an all-breed registry. 

Having had a drop-ear'd bicolor as my first GSD, I could open an account at the bank if I got a nickel every time someone accused him of being a mix. That dog had a tiny white mark on his chest, and no bitch stripe or sabling around the neck, until he started getting grey.


----------



## LokiTheDog (Jul 2, 2014)

selzer said:


> Its payback. People who train K-9s often have or train sables or bi-colors, or blacks, and people constantly inform them that their dogs aren't purebred because they don't come in those colors.
> 
> jk.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the lengthy answer. It's something I've always wondered but could never get a clear answer on. I love bi-colors! I know so many people believe the saddleback is the only color GSDs come in, little do they know they're vary versatile.


----------

